# Went off the deep end.



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Went to the gun show in Orlando to day and came home with this little jewel. One trouble is I know nothing about them. Well I guess I better learn right.:smt1099







:smt1099


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Looks like you hooked a sweety! Good luck with it!


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Fun toy! Magpul accessories... Good stuff..

Can I shoot it?

PS how deep into the wallet did you go???

JW


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats on the purchase Baldy. I'm jealous, I have ALWAYS wanted one of those. Ever since I was little I wanted one, but it's just not practical for me at all, especially when I'm in Illinois. Hopefully that will all change when I move to Arizona  Let us know how it shoots. What kind is it?

-Jeff-


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Wow! 

Congratulations Baldy.

I've not put one of those on my wish list, yet. Let us know how you like it.

WM


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

BeeeeeeeeeUtifullllll! You're gonna' love it! Now take out a loan and buy several cases of ammo. I've got an EOTECH also and love it!!!!!!!! You're gonna' love that baby! Looks like baloney and cool aide for a while!!! :smt023


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I see its on your bed ...

Is that to hold off the wild wimmen?

WM


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Great looking tool/toy. :drooling:

I hope you enjoy it.

:smt1099


----------



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

:drooling::drooling::drooling:very nice! Good luck with your new rifle.


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

:smt038:smt038

your going to love it baldy.get extra mags now while they are cheap.for shooting off a bench I like the 20 rd mags the best and colt 10 rd mags almost fit flush.
as for handloading my colt seems to really like AA2520 and AA2460.imr 4895 also did very well.
enjoyed it :smt023:smt023
pete


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats and Welcome to the club... :smt023


----------



## 4X4SNEAK (Jan 27, 2008)

That is a good looking case. What is it?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks guys and NO! Wondering Man :anim_lol:it's not to keep them out as it was the wifes idea to get it:heart:. Now I got to get another press to reload for it.:mrgreen: I got one big problem with this whole deal and that is I know nothing about these rifles:smt017. Here's the skinney on it. I think it was a fair deal but then what do I know.:anim_lol:

1.Spikes tac/16 M/ST-15 Rifle
2.Carring Case/ no name
3.EOtech Tactical Scope
4.Mags 4-30rd 
5.Price $1,100 OTD :smt1099


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

Ha Baldy! A lot of worse things have happened at the Orlando Gun Show that what happened to you! :anim_lol: Plus, I know you are still married after that. As for some, they ain't! :smt089

Good show!


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow, nothing like an impulse buy like that! Very nice. I am not too familiar with that brand (which isn't saying much) but I am sure it will serve you just fine. And, EO-Tech and Magpul are great companies. I just bought a mag exactly like the one you have pictured, but black and with the little clear window. I really like it better than the metal ones and am going to order two more while they're cheap and easy.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice gun, but why is your weapon off safe? tisk, tisk


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

These guys are out of Apoka Fl which is just outside of Orlando. They are well knowed here in this area and I just found out they do have a web site.
http://spikestactical.com/catalog/home.php
I done a little more research today and the price with 4-Magpul's, and Eo-Tech, and a carrying case wasn't too bad from what I can tell. Oh well it's to late now. Going down to the reloading shop in the morning and see if I can get a Dillion 550 so I can load for this puppy.:smt023


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

nukehayes said:


> Nice gun, but why is your weapon off safe? tisk, tisk


Not sure about that company, but I know my Bushy won't even go to safe unless it's racked.


----------



## tc15 (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome to the black rifle club.You'll love it and have a lot of fun.They're easy to learn on stripping and cleaning and anything else you want to know.Tons of articles and you'll probably have as much fun researching and learning about them.Really NICE LOOKING rifle:drooling: ENJOY.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

nukehayes said:


> Nice gun, but why is your weapon off safe? tisk, tisk


The only safety Baldy needs is his finger. Yes, he's that damn good! :mrgreen:

Nice black rifle. Welcome to the club. :smt023


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

You've gone and done it now. The handguns won't get out of the safe for a while. 

Good luck and good shooting!


----------



## Anarius (Mar 8, 2008)

The Gene Stoner rotating bolt is a brilliant engineering marvel that advanced self loading rifles by a century! You can't go wrong with a AR!

Baldy, check out your local military surplus store or online and pick up a army/airforce/marine FM on your rifle. This is a good one here for a intro on how it works!

http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/library/policy/army/fm/3-22-9/c04.htm

Chapter 4 is the fundamentals but the rest is fun reading too!

BTW, can you PM me with how much you paid? I'm looking at getting another AR and converting my current lower with its trigger and stuff into a 6.8SPC.

Thanks.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Anarius said:


> The Gene Stoner rotating bolt is a brilliant engineering marvel that advanced self loading rifles by a century! You can't go wrong with a AR!


It amuses me how guys (like *Anarius*) who have used the AR-pattern rifles overseas seldom complain about them, while various internet chairborne commandos claim the AR isn't reliable enough for a ten-meter waddle from the car to the firing line of a nice manicured range. :mrgreen:

Enjoy the new hardware, *Baldy*!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> It amuses me how guys (like *Anarius*) who have used the AR-pattern rifles overseas seldom complain about them, while various internet chairborne commandos claim the AR isn't reliable enough for a ten-meter waddle from the car to the firing line of a nice manicured range. :mrgreen:
> 
> Enjoy the new hardware, *Baldy*!


Thanks Mike I think it will be fun. The wifes already after me to get the new press set up for I can load for it. :smt030 Well we can now enter the battle with the Zombies now.:anim_lol: Not in my wildest dreams did I ever think we would have one of these.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Sounds like you've got a great wife there Baldy  My girlfriend is loving shooting now as well since I let her pick out a gun (the stoeger) that she wanted to shoot and I bought it so she could shoot alongside me. She will make a great pro-gun wife some day too  That will make life much easier as I can tell you most likely already know. Let us know how it shoots!

-Jeff-


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Sounds like you've got a great wife there Baldy  My girlfriend is loving shooting now as well since I let her pick out a gun (the stoeger) that she wanted to shoot and I bought it so she could shoot alongside me. She will make a great pro-gun wife some day too  That will make life much easier as I can tell you most likely already know. Let us know how it shoots!
> 
> -Jeff-


I'll sure do that Mr BeefyBeefo. My wife had shot a .22 rifle one time when we got married. I took her to a shop and she finger printed just about every gun that man had. She picked up a .32 Mauser and said this is the one. I bought it for her and she became a crack shot with it. Carried it for 25 plus years and it still shoots great. She's pro gun all the way.:smt1099


----------



## Anarius (Mar 8, 2008)

Yeah Mike, I know exactly what your talking about! While I like the m14 I'd rather have a m-4 with me in the sand box any day of the week! The who time I was over there my M4 failed me 1 time (Failure to extract) and it was inconvenient at the time to say the least, but still... show me a weapons system that does better? An AK? I think not! A G3? Hell no...

I'm waffling on building a AR-15 6.8spc, or just getting an AR-10. My unit had 2 M110s w/o the suppressors (bad-arse militarized SR-25/ar-10s) that we had but we never took them anywhere but the range and they were sweeeet. The .308 is expensive, but then again I can reload, but the 6.8 would interchange with standard ar-15 parts. If only 6.8spc brass was cheaper!!!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Yeah, the mall ninjas who absolutely _must_ have piston uppers and such for 200-round range trips and light-duty home defense crack me up. A couple of our platoons got into some _very_ heavy fighting and they had zero complaints about their impingement M4s. For domestic use on the range and defense, all you really "need" in a decent-quality impingement AR is a good optic (which Baldy has covered very nicely with the EOTech) and a sling.

One of my regrets about my Afghanistan deployment was that I never got to try the M110. It was just being fielded in The 'Stan while I was there, and of course Guard units are at the back of the line when new gear is fielded. Our snipers used M24s and a few beat-up old M14s.

I'm not a black rifle guy anymore, but I think I'd choose the AR in .308 rather than 6.8mm. The 6.8mm seems like it's going to be sort of the 10mm of rifles, while the .308 has ammo broadly available for at least semi-reasonable prices. More versatile for hunting, too, if that's one of your intended uses. For fighting, the .223/5.56mm works fine.


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> It amuses me how guys (like *Anarius*) who have used the AR-pattern rifles overseas seldom complain about them, while various internet chairborne commandos claim the AR isn't reliable enough for a ten-meter waddle from the car to the firing line of a nice manicured range. :mrgreen:
> 
> Enjoy the new hardware, *Baldy*!


ditto.:smt023:smt023:smt023


----------

